# Dynatek CDI FAIL?



## Brute_Brian (Jun 10, 2011)

I’m new here, sorry to jump right in, but I guess that’s what we’re here for!
I just bought Primetime1267's 05 BF750i.
Currently won’t start, cranks just fine though. 
Last night we tried a friends stock CDI and it fired right up. 
Put my Dynatek back in and it fired right up.
Thought we had it fixed (not knowing why / how).
Tried it again this morn and its back to the no start thing - just cranking away.

Any suggestions other than the obvious check for spark troubleshooting?

Did we "reset" something with the friends stock CDI that has now "been set" again? Or I’m I simply dealing with an intermittent Dynatek CDI?


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

If you spray staring fluid into the carb throats and try to crank, does it even pop?
Are you giving a full choke (w/ throttle off) when trying to start?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

didn't you make a HUGE rant in NMK's thread about NEVER useing starting fluid?????? Pretty sure you did...


----------



## Brute_Brian (Jun 10, 2011)

Just got home from work - havent tried the starting fluid thing. When I do try I choke it fully (blocking the snorkel with my fingers).
Ill check for spark and go from there.

Anyone have a stock or aftermarket CDI they want to get rid of?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I have a dynatec that does the same thing. It runs great with the stock but put the dyna in and it just spins over and will not start.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

it isnt gonna be the carbs that bike with a stock cdi will run like new guarantee it....it is all on the shoulders of that dynatech


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I agree with tonka. It is def the dynatech.


----------



## Brute_Brian (Jun 10, 2011)

*GROUND THIS.*

It turned out to be a bad ground is all....its runs like a raped ape now. 
My neighbors have a new level of hatred for me.

Myakka here we come!


----------



## Brute_Brian (Jun 10, 2011)

This same day reply from Dynatek Tech Support is what got me going in the right troubleshooting direction:

_Hello Brian.
The one thing that comes to mind, as we do not typically have issues like this
with the DFS2-15, is that our ignition is a performance ignition and at start
up, may have a greater voltage need than the stock box. We might suggest
testing the battery to be sure the rated CCA's can be achieved and the battery
cables and in good condition and the ground is secure and clean.
Please let us know what you find or if you continue to have starting issues.
Thank you,
Larry Nelson
Technical Support
Dynatek
1-800-928-DYNA (3962)
http://www.dynaonline.com_


----------



## Brute_Brian (Jun 10, 2011)

I even got my 2"? wheel spacers installed - ready to rock.

Before and after pics below.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

lets do this tomm i will see ya if you are with dion


----------

